# The Manchurian President



## masquerade

_Members of the news media, including from publications such as Time and Newsweek, have reacted harshly to the announcement of the No. 1 non-fiction book in America, which investigates President Obama, with multiple reporters sending expletive-laden e-mails to the author's publicist saying they did not want to receive a copy._

_Sliwa noted that when reporters are not interested in her releases, they normally do not reply. She said in her 10 years of working in public relations, she never has received the kind of response from reporters provoked by publicizing "The Manchurian President." _

_She said her goal in publicly exposing the e-mail responses to "Manchurian" is not to embarrass the journalists, but she believes it is important to "call them out on their duty as members of the press to leave their biases where they belong  at the door."_

The Article

So, instead of reading the book and rebutting it with facts and documentation, many in the media decided to ignore it.


----------



## LuckyDan

This WH does not take criticism well. I don't know if the book is factual or not, but my guess is some journalists want to publicly trash it  - even prior to publication - to remain in favor with the administration.

From the article, there doesn't seem to be anything all that new. Ties to radicals? Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## tommywho70x

manchurian? i thought he was kenyan


----------



## tigerbob

masquerade said:


> _Members of the news media, including from publications such as Time and Newsweek, have reacted harshly to the announcement of the No. 1 non-fiction book in America, which investigates President Obama, with multiple reporters sending expletive-laden e-mails to the author's publicist saying they did not want to receive a copy._
> 
> _Sliwa noted that when reporters are not interested in her releases, they normally do not reply. She said in her 10 years of working in public relations, she never has received the kind of response from reporters provoked by publicizing "The Manchurian President." _
> 
> _She said her goal in publicly exposing the e-mail responses to "Manchurian" is not to embarrass the journalists, but she believes it is important to "call them out on their duty as members of the press to leave their biases where they belong  at the door."_
> 
> The Article
> 
> So, instead of reading the book and rebutting it with facts and documentation, many in the media decided to ignore it.



While I agree that the media should remain neutral, this woman has still got some guts.  If you work in P.R. the last thing you generally want to do is lecture the media on their integrity.  

That said, I hadn't heard about this book and now I have.  P.R.

I guess she's doing a great job publicizing this book but she may find her relationship with the media is permanently soured, which does not bode well for her future career.  Brave decision.


----------



## AquaAthena

masquerade said:


> _Members of the news media, including from publications such as Time and Newsweek, have reacted harshly to the announcement of the No. 1 non-fiction book in America, which investigates President Obama, with multiple reporters sending expletive-laden e-mails to the author's publicist saying they did not want to receive a copy._
> 
> _Sliwa noted that when reporters are not interested in her releases, they normally do not reply. She said in her 10 years of working in public relations, she never has received the kind of response from reporters provoked by publicizing "The Manchurian President." _
> 
> _She said her goal in publicly exposing the e-mail responses to "Manchurian" is not to embarrass the journalists, but she believes it is important to "call them out on their duty as members of the press to leave their biases where they belong  at the door."_
> 
> The Article
> 
> So, instead of reading the book and rebutting it with facts and documentation, many in the media decided to ignore it.



It appears we were putting up this story at the same time, Masquerade. Hope you don't mind the additional information I have provided in another thread.

Aqua*


----------



## California Girl

Nice PR strategy. Brilliant!! My respect to Sliwa. Gotta admire the tactic of using the media's reluctance to cover the book as her strategy. I like that. 

I await, with interest, the reaction of the White House to the details in the book.


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Members of the news media, including from publications such as Time and Newsweek, have reacted harshly to the announcement of the No. 1 non-fiction book in America, which investigates President Obama, with multiple reporters sending expletive-laden e-mails to the author's publicist saying they did not want to receive a copy._
> 
> _Sliwa noted that when reporters are not interested in her releases, they normally do not reply. She said in her 10 years of working in public relations, she never has received the kind of response from reporters provoked by publicizing "The Manchurian President." _
> 
> _She said her goal in publicly exposing the e-mail responses to "Manchurian" is not to embarrass the journalists, but she believes it is important to "call them out on their duty as members of the press to leave their biases where they belong  at the door."_
> 
> The Article
> 
> So, instead of reading the book and rebutting it with facts and documentation, many in the media decided to ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that the media should remain neutral, this woman has still got some guts.  If you work in P.R. the last thing you generally want to do is lecture the media on their integrity.
> 
> That said, I hadn't heard about this book and now I have.  P.R.
> 
> I guess she's doing a great job publicizing this book but she may find her relationship with the media is permanently soured, which does not bode well for her future career.  Brave decision.
Click to expand...


Actually, it's a stroke of genius. She's turned a negative into a huge positive and slapped the media at the same time. Kudos to her. And..... she's a liberal! That had to hurt her political mindset but she acted in the best interest of her client.

More than that, she's right. The media have - again - chosen political allegiance over their role as unbiased reporters.


----------



## xsited1

masquerade said:


> _Members of the news media, including from publications such as Time and Newsweek, have reacted harshly to the announcement of the No. 1 non-fiction book in America, which investigates President Obama, with multiple reporters sending expletive-laden e-mails to the author's publicist saying they did not want to receive a copy._
> 
> _Sliwa noted that when reporters are not interested in her releases, they normally do not reply. She said in her 10 years of working in public relations, she never has received the kind of response from reporters provoked by publicizing "The Manchurian President." _
> 
> _She said her goal in publicly exposing the e-mail responses to "Manchurian" is not to embarrass the journalists, but she believes it is important to "call them out on their duty as members of the press to leave their biases where they belong  at the door."_
> 
> The Article
> 
> So, instead of reading the book and rebutting it with facts and documentation, many in the media decided to ignore it.



Well snap.  Now I have to read this book!


----------



## Sherry

I have more contempt for the media than I do this administration because they have promoted an environment which would facilitate such radical transformation of our government.



> Stated Klein: "Future historians will have to grapple with the fantastic phenomenon of the U.S. news media's having, as a class, almost completely abdicated their traditional responsibility when it comes to investigating Obama's background."
> 
> "Despite an astonishingly radical first year in office," continued Klein, "which has awakened unprecedented voter outrage and caused Obama's popularity to plunge, the news media largely continue to ignore the reality of who Obama is, what he really stands for, and who influences him.
> 
> "I hope this book helps to rectify such obvious journalistic malpractice," he added.


----------



## MaggieMae

Uh oh, does Ann Coulter know she's got some competition? 

Here's a hint, people: There are ALWAYS books savaging a sitting  president. Why would this one (nay, ESPECIALLY this one) be any different? 

Did all the books "exposing" Bill Clinton, Hillary Clinton, George W. Bush, and even Ronald Reagan really affect their positions or popularity? Nope.


----------



## masquerade

AquaAthena said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Members of the news media, including from publications such as Time and Newsweek, have reacted harshly to the announcement of the No. 1 non-fiction book in America, which investigates President Obama, with multiple reporters sending expletive-laden e-mails to the author's publicist saying they did not want to receive a copy._
> 
> _Sliwa noted that when reporters are not interested in her releases, they normally do not reply. She said in her 10 years of working in public relations, she never has received the kind of response from reporters provoked by publicizing "The Manchurian President." _
> 
> _She said her goal in publicly exposing the e-mail responses to "Manchurian" is not to embarrass the journalists, but she believes it is important to "call them out on their duty as members of the press to leave their biases where they belong  at the door."_
> 
> The Article
> 
> So, instead of reading the book and rebutting it with facts and documentation, many in the media decided to ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears we were putting up this story at the same time, Masquerade. Hope you don't mind the additional information I have provided in another thread.
> 
> Aqua*
Click to expand...

Not at all Aqua!  Perhaps a Mod will merge the threads.


----------



## masquerade

California Girl said:


> Nice PR strategy. Brilliant!! My respect to Sliwa. Gotta admire the tactic of using the media's reluctance to cover the book as her strategy. I like that.
> 
> I await, with interest, the reaction of the White House to the details in the book.


I think we're going to be waiting a very long time CG.


----------



## masquerade

xsited1 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Members of the news media, including from publications such as Time and Newsweek, have reacted harshly to the announcement of the No. 1 non-fiction book in America, which investigates President Obama, with multiple reporters sending expletive-laden e-mails to the author's publicist saying they did not want to receive a copy._
> 
> _Sliwa noted that when reporters are not interested in her releases, they normally do not reply. She said in her 10 years of working in public relations, she never has received the kind of response from reporters provoked by publicizing "The Manchurian President." _
> 
> _She said her goal in publicly exposing the e-mail responses to "Manchurian" is not to embarrass the journalists, but she believes it is important to "call them out on their duty as members of the press to leave their biases where they belong  at the door."_
> 
> The Article
> 
> So, instead of reading the book and rebutting it with facts and documentation, many in the media decided to ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well snap.  Now I have to read this book!
Click to expand...

I have a few extra minutes this afternoon when I leave work, so I think I'll pull into my local Barnes & Noble.


----------



## California Girl

MaggieMae said:


> Uh oh, does Ann Coulter know she's got some competition?
> 
> Here's a hint, people: There are ALWAYS books savaging a sitting  president. Why would this one (nay, ESPECIALLY this one) be any different?
> 
> Did all the books "exposing" Bill Clinton, Hillary Clinton, George W. Bush, and even Ronald Reagan really affect their positions or popularity? Nope.



True, but none of them were hanging out with domestic terrorists, racists, marxists, socialists and communists. Just sayin'.


----------



## California Girl

masquerade said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice PR strategy. Brilliant!! My respect to Sliwa. Gotta admire the tactic of using the media's reluctance to cover the book as her strategy. I like that.
> 
> I await, with interest, the reaction of the White House to the details in the book.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're going to be waiting a very long time CG.
Click to expand...


If there's anything that is not provable, Obama can - and should - sue.


----------



## LuckyDan

California Girl said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice PR strategy. Brilliant!! My respect to Sliwa. Gotta admire the tactic of using the media's reluctance to cover the book as her strategy. I like that.
> 
> I await, with interest, the reaction of the White House to the details in the book.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're going to be waiting a very long time CG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there's anything that is not provable, Obama can - and should - sue.
Click to expand...

 
I'm not sure that's true, him being a public figure and all, but if it is, think of the cases Bush and Quayle would have for libel. (Or is it slander? I can never remember the diff.)


----------



## MaggieMae

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Manchurian-President-Communists-Socialists-Anti-American/product-reviews/1935071874/ref=cm_cr_pr_link_next_2?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&pageNumber=2&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending]Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: The Manchurian President: Barack Obama's Ties to Communists, Socialists and Other Anti-American Extremists[/ame]

By  John W. Jaeger (Honolulu, HI USA)

This review is from: The Manchurian President: Barack Obama's Ties to Communists, Socialists and Other Anti-American Extremists (Hardcover)

Aaron Klein's new book purports to demonstate President Obama's Socialist/Communist ties. Perhaps the reader should review what Klein did to Wikipedia before commencing to swallow this diatribe of a book. You can be certain that Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Beck and all of Fox News will be extolling Klein's tomb in the coming weeks. To wit David Shankbone, who is a photographer and writer in New York City, and the editor of Shankbone.org.discovered the following: 

"Aaron Klein fabricates his own Obama scandal, WorldNetDaily and Fox News report it 
Posted on 19 March 2009. Tags: "Obama birth certificate", Aaron Klein, Barack Obama, Conservapedia, Ethics, Fox News, Gawker, Israel, Jerusalem, Journalism, Media, right wing media, Wikipedia, Wire magazine, WorldNetDaily 

Wikipedia scandals have become a staple in the news; but how about one that was completely made up by WorldNetDaily and reported on by Fox News? 

I missed this story last week, but it involves a few of my favorite themes: Israel, Wikipedia and the joke that is the right wing media. WorldNetDaily, the Conservapedia of News,was recently caught with its pants down after Aaron Klein, one of its partisan hacks, fabricated a Wikipedia scandal. I will leave it to the reader to decide what is more comical: the scandal, or Aaron Klein trying to thump his chest in indignation when he is caught. 

Aaron Klein becomes the face of shoddy right wing reporting. 
Aaron is chief of WND's Jerusalem bureau¡ and he decided to test a theory. Aaron's theory was that the editors of Barack Obama's Wikipedia article will not allow criticism on the page. So what does smarty pants Aaron do? He tries to insert the bizarre fringe theory that Barack Obama is not a U.S. citizen eligible for the Presidency. Here's what Aaron wrote: 

[Go to link for more on the Wikipedia fraud, plus more reviews.]


----------



## Sherry

Classic case of attacking the messenger.


----------



## California Girl

I suspect they've been gearing up for the launch for quite some time. Should be entertaining to watch them bash at each other. 

The book is now available in the UK. I'm trying to decide whether I should read it. I usually try to stick to sourced work so I guess I need to find out how well sourced Klien's book is.


----------



## xsited1

masquerade said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Members of the news media, including from publications such as Time and Newsweek, have reacted harshly to the announcement of the No. 1 non-fiction book in America, which investigates President Obama, with multiple reporters sending expletive-laden e-mails to the author's publicist saying they did not want to receive a copy._
> 
> _Sliwa noted that when reporters are not interested in her releases, they normally do not reply. She said in her 10 years of working in public relations, she never has received the kind of response from reporters provoked by publicizing "The Manchurian President." _
> 
> _She said her goal in publicly exposing the e-mail responses to "Manchurian" is not to embarrass the journalists, but she believes it is important to "call them out on their duty as members of the press to leave their biases where they belong  at the door."_
> 
> The Article
> 
> So, instead of reading the book and rebutting it with facts and documentation, many in the media decided to ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well snap.  Now I have to read this book!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a few extra minutes this afternoon when I leave work, so I think I'll pull into my local Barnes & Noble.
Click to expand...


It's not available for the Kindle.  BUMMER!  Now I've got to kill a tree.  Well snap!


----------



## masquerade

xsited1 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well snap.  Now I have to read this book!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few extra minutes this afternoon when I leave work, so I think I'll pull into my local Barnes & Noble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not available for the Kindle.  BUMMER!  Now I've got to kill a tree.  Well snap!
Click to expand...

I bought my teenager a Kindle.  The perfect gift for those who love to read!  Anyway, you could always get the book out of the library and then blame them for killing a tree.


----------



## MaggieMae

Sherry said:


> Classic case of attacking the messenger.



No, you're _promoting_ the book.


----------



## Sherry

MaggieMae said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic case of attacking the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're _promoting_ the book.
Click to expand...


I just fucking heard about it today, but let me get right on that.


----------



## bodecea

Sherry said:


> I have more contempt for the media than I do this administration because they have promoted an environment which would facilitate such radical transformation of our government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stated Klein: "Future historians will have to grapple with the fantastic phenomenon of the U.S. news media's having, as a class, almost completely abdicated their traditional responsibility when it comes to investigating Obama's background."
> 
> "Despite an astonishingly radical first year in office," continued Klein, "which has awakened unprecedented voter outrage and caused Obama's popularity to plunge, the news media largely continue to ignore the reality of who Obama is, what he really stands for, and who influences him.
> 
> "I hope this book helps to rectify such obvious journalistic malpractice," he added.
Click to expand...


What radical transformation has occurred?


----------



## Sherry

bodecea said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more contempt for the media than I do this administration because they have promoted an environment which would facilitate such radical transformation of our government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stated Klein: "Future historians will have to grapple with the fantastic phenomenon of the U.S. news media's having, as a class, almost completely abdicated their traditional responsibility when it comes to investigating Obama's background."
> 
> "Despite an astonishingly radical first year in office," continued Klein, "which has awakened unprecedented voter outrage and caused Obama's popularity to plunge, the news media largely continue to ignore the reality of who Obama is, what he really stands for, and who influences him.
> 
> "I hope this book helps to rectify such obvious journalistic malpractice," he added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What radical transformation has occurred?
Click to expand...


Cough up the money and read the book. Am I good promoter??


----------



## California Girl

MaggieMae said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic case of attacking the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're _promoting_ the book.
Click to expand...


No, Sherry isn't promoting the book. She's commenting on it.


----------



## boedicca

This book would never have been written if the MSM had done a proper job of vetting Obama during the 2008 election cycle.


----------



## AquaAthena

LuckyDan said:


> This WH does not take criticism well. I don't know if the book is factual or not, but my guess is some journalists want to publicly trash it  - even prior to publication - to remain in favor with the administration.
> 
> From the article, there doesn't seem to be anything all that new. Ties to radicals? Who'd a thunk it?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m89Wo2gcosk]YouTube - The Manchurian President: (New Book Release: May 3, 2010) World Net Daily Exclusive[/ame]


----------



## Old Rocks

My word, another fruitloop publishes a book that the Obama haters lap up. Truly a world shaking event.


----------



## Granny

Amazing.  Positively amazing.  I have voiced my opinion earlier that Obama puts me in mind of The Manchurian Candidate.

For someone else to recognize the parallels and actually do something about it ... this is a MUST BUY book for me.  The Manchurian President - I like that title.


----------



## masquerade

Obama 'Internet Czar' linked to 'net neutrality' effort

_President Obama's "Internet czar," Susan P. Crawford, is tied to a Marxist-run liberal media think tank that advocates government intervention in the Internet, charges a new book released this week._ 

_Crawford is just one of more than a dozen top Obama administration officials to be exposed in the new book. 

She was chosen to head up the Obama transition's Federal Communications Commission Review team. After the inauguration, Obama named her special assistant to the president for science, technology, and innovation policy  or Internet czar. 

Wired magazine calls Crawford "the most powerful geek close to the president" and notes that prior to her work for the administration, she was a "prolific" writer on net neutrality. 

In just one of Crawford's radical connections exposed in "The Manchurian President," the book documents her close ties to Free Press, an advocate for government intervention in the Internet 

She spoke at a May 14, 2009, "Changing Media" Free Press summit in Washington. Crawford's "One Web Day" project, which seeks to broaden the public's awareness of Internet and Web issues, lists the radical ACORN as one of its "participating organizations." Free Press is listed as another. _


----------



## Lonestar_logic

The book will no doubt be a best seller.


----------



## Si modo

Old Rocks said:


> My word, another fruitloop publishes a book that the Obama haters lap up. Truly a world shaking event.


On what basis do you claim the author is a 'fruitloop'? Have you read the book?  Have you read anything by the author at all?  Have you any information about the author other than the fact that he wrote this book?

With not other information, your reaction must be knee-jerk.

Not that I am surprised in the least, but you make it so easy.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> My word, another fruitloop publishes a book that the Obama haters lap up. Truly a world shaking event.
> 
> 
> 
> On what basis do you claim the author is a 'fruitloop'? Have you read the book?  Have you read anything by the author at all?  Have you any information about the author other than the fact that he wrote this book?
> 
> With not other information, your reaction must be knee-jerk.
> 
> Not that I am surprised in the least, but you make it so easy.
Click to expand...


No, he's basing his opinion on some crap available on the internet.... and we all know that's gonna be as accurate as Obama's wiki page describing him as '...a fiscally conservative, white man born in Hawaii.'


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> My word, another fruitloop publishes a book that the Obama haters lap up. Truly a world shaking event.
> 
> 
> 
> On what basis do you claim the author is a 'fruitloop'? Have you read the book?  Have you read anything by the author at all?  Have you any information about the author other than the fact that he wrote this book?
> 
> With not other information, your reaction must be knee-jerk.
> 
> Not that I am surprised in the least, but you make it so easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he's basing his opinion on some crap available on the internet.... and we all know that's gonna be as accurate as Obama's wiki page describing him as '...a fiscally conservative, white man born in Hawaii.'
Click to expand...

He's letting others think for him, as he and so many others typically do.


----------



## MaggieMae

boedicca said:


> This book would never have been written if the MSM had done a proper job of vetting Obama during the 2008 election cycle.



That would be odd, since Obama had already been fully vetted by the CIA and the FBI. How else would he have been granted the same privileged daily intelligence briefings as Bush once he won the primary election? Should they have publicized their results? Yeah, right...like they would any background investigation.


----------



## MaggieMae

Old Rocks said:


> My word, another fruitloop publishes a book that the Obama haters lap up. Truly a world shaking event.



There were a number of books about George Bush (and the family) too, most of which fell victim to the same kind of scrutiny by people who were just as eager for all the "dirt" on him. After awhile, it becomes a big yawn. Which is why Bush ignored them, and why Obama will ignore the flood of books about him, too.


----------



## MaggieMae

masquerade said:


> Obama 'Internet Czar' linked to 'net neutrality' effort
> 
> _President Obama's "Internet czar," Susan P. Crawford, is tied to a Marxist-run liberal media think tank that advocates government intervention in the Internet, charges a new book released this week._
> 
> _Crawford is just one of more than a dozen top Obama administration officials to be exposed in the new book.
> 
> She was chosen to head up the Obama transition's Federal Communications Commission Review team. After the inauguration, Obama named her special assistant to the president for science, technology, and innovation policy  or Internet czar.
> 
> Wired magazine calls Crawford "the most powerful geek close to the president" and notes that prior to her work for the administration, she was a "prolific" writer on net neutrality.
> 
> In just one of Crawford's radical connections exposed in "The Manchurian President," the book documents her close ties to Free Press, an advocate for government intervention in the Internet
> 
> She spoke at a May 14, 2009, "Changing Media" Free Press summit in Washington. Crawford's "One Web Day" project, which seeks to broaden the public's awareness of Internet and Web issues, lists the radical ACORN as one of its "participating organizations." Free Press is listed as another. _



Well there's a fallacy right there. The most powerful geek close to the president is David Axelrod first and Valerie Jarrett second.


----------



## Si modo

MaggieMae said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama 'Internet Czar' linked to 'net neutrality' effort
> 
> _President Obama's "Internet czar," Susan P. Crawford, is tied to a Marxist-run liberal media think tank that advocates government intervention in the Internet, charges a new book released this week._
> 
> _Crawford is just one of more than a dozen top Obama administration officials to be exposed in the new book.
> 
> She was chosen to head up the Obama transition's Federal Communications Commission Review team. After the inauguration, Obama named her special assistant to the president for science, technology, and innovation policy  or Internet czar.
> 
> Wired magazine calls Crawford "the most powerful geek close to the president" and notes that prior to her work for the administration, she was a "prolific" writer on net neutrality.
> 
> In just one of Crawford's radical connections exposed in "The Manchurian President," the book documents her close ties to Free Press, an advocate for government intervention in the Internet
> 
> She spoke at a May 14, 2009, "Changing Media" Free Press summit in Washington. Crawford's "One Web Day" project, which seeks to broaden the public's awareness of Internet and Web issues, lists the radical ACORN as one of its "participating organizations." Free Press is listed as another. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's a fallacy right there. The most powerful geek close to the president is David Axelrod first and Valerie Jarrett second.
Click to expand...


That's not all that comforting.


----------



## Sherry

MaggieMae said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This book would never have been written if the MSM had done a proper job of vetting Obama during the 2008 election cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be odd, since Obama had already been fully vetted by the CIA and the FBI. How else would he have been granted the same privileged daily intelligence briefings as Bush once he won the primary election? Should they have publicized their results? Yeah, right...like they would any background investigation.
Click to expand...


Well apparently the MSM didn't trust the CIA and FBI when it came to vetting Palin. What's good for the goose and all that jazz.


----------



## Si modo

MaggieMae said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This book would never have been written if the MSM had done a proper job of vetting Obama during the 2008 election cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be odd, since Obama had already been fully vetted by the CIA and the FBI. ....
Click to expand...

Candidates are NOT 'fully vetted' by the CIA and the FBI.  Candidates fill out an SF-86.  All any investigating agency does is make sure the candidate is eligible for the position.  To do any further investigation would be in violation of the Privacy Act (and see page two of previous link to SF-86).

Once a candidate wins, their *elected position *gives them access to information, not their background.

(This is the reason I think the birthers are off of the wall.)


----------



## Coyote

California Girl said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice PR strategy. Brilliant!! My respect to Sliwa. Gotta admire the tactic of using the media's reluctance to cover the book as her strategy. I like that.
> 
> I await, with interest, the reaction of the White House to the details in the book.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're going to be waiting a very long time CG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there's anything that is not provable, Obama can - and should - sue.
Click to expand...


It's very difficult for a public figure to prove these things and the resulting publicity only helps the writer.  There are something like 300 Bush-bashing books put out during his presidency and no lawsuits.  I'm sure many of them are like this book: guilt by association.


----------



## boedicca

MaggieMae said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This book would never have been written if the MSM had done a proper job of vetting Obama during the 2008 election cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be odd, since Obama had already been fully vetted by the CIA and the FBI. How else would he have been granted the same privileged daily intelligence briefings as Bush once he won the primary election? Should they have publicized their results? Yeah, right...like they would any background investigation.
Click to expand...



It's not odd that you don't grok what investigative reporting is and how the press, when it's reasonably objective, provides insight into a candidate beyond the campaign commercials.   In the case of Obama, the MSM acted like Pravda.  We learned more from them about the Wasilla Rec Center Project when Palin was Mayor than we did about anything in Obama's past.


----------



## skookerasbil

Book has taken off like a rocket ship..........exposes Obama fully for what he is and has always been.
Absolutely neccessary for any independent to read..........conservatives have been aware of much of this for some time.


Some of the highlights......................



>>Obama's deep ties to an anti-American fringe nexus instrumental in building his political career, some members of which are helping draft White House policy 
>>Obama's extensive connections to ACORN and its union affiliate, including much new information not previously documented elsewhere 
>>Extremists exposed in the White House, including top czars and communist-linked Valerie Jarrett and David Axelrod 
>>Obama's healthcare policy pushed and crafted by extremists 
>>Obama&#8217;s deep association with the Nation of Islam 
>>Obama's ties to terrorist Bill Ayers much more extensive than ever previously disclosed
--------------------------------------


And the k00k left is falling all over themselves to discredit the book. Fortunately, there is no gray in any of this. This guy is a fcukking radical from the word go........thus, the correleation with "change".


Posted: May 06, 2010
8:34 am Eastern

© 2010 WorldNetDaily 

See which media stars diss book exposing Obama unread


Members of the news media, including from publications such as Time and Newsweek, have reacted harshly to the announcement of the No. 1 non-fiction book in America, which investigates President Obama, with multiple reporters sending expletive-laden e-mails to the author's publicist saying they did not want to receive a copy. 

*"The Manchurian President: Barack Obama's Ties to Communists, Socialists and other Anti-American Extremists"* officially was released Monday.

The brand-new title from WND senior reporter and WABC Radio host Aaron Klein skyrocketed to No. 1 on the non-fiction list at Amazon.com and is now No. 5 on the overall best-seller's list. 

With more than 800 citations, the book bills itself as the most exhaustive investigation ever performed into Obama's political background and radical ties. Klein's co-author is historian and researcher Brenda J. Elliot

    As is customary in the run-up to the release of a new title, Klein's publicist, Maria Sliwa, last week sent a press release to key media contacts announcing the forthcoming book. 


Jeff Kluger


Sliwa, who has represented dozens of best-selling titles, has cultivated a list of reporters to whom she regularly sends releases. 

Sliwa, however, said she was stunned by what she described as "unprecedented" e-mail replies she received regarding the "The Manchurian President" announcement. 

"Ridiculous crap," retorted John Oswald, news editor for the New York Daily News. 

"Never, ever contact me again," wrote Time Magazine senior writer Jeffrey Kluger. 

Newsweek deputy editor Rana Foroohar quipped,"This is sensational rubbish that is of no interest to any legitimate publication." 

"Absolute crap," replied Evelyn Leopold, a Huffington Post contributor who served for 17 years as U.N. bureau chief for Reuters until recently. 

Nancy Gibbs, editor-at-large for Newsweek, fired, "Remove me from your list." 


David Knowles


David Knowles, AOL's political writer, responded, "seriously, get a life." 

Ben Wyskida, publicity director for The Nation, claimed Klein's book is "so offensive" and "so far afield." 

The reporters rejected the thoroughly documented book before receiving review copies of the title. 


Ben Wyskida


Sliwa noted that when reporters are not interested in her releases, they normally do not reply. She said in her 10 years of working in public relations, she never has received the kind of response from reporters provoked by publicizing "The Manchurian President." 

Sliwa, who identifies herself as liberal, teaches journalism at New York University and lists Robert Thurman, Gandhi and Malcolm X as her heroes. From 1999 to 2005 she publicized the genocide and slavery in Sudan. In 2005, she started her present company, M. Sliwa Public Relations. 

She said her goal in publicly exposing the e-mail responses to "Manchurian" is not to embarrass the journalists, but she believes it is important to "call them out on their duty as members of the press to leave their biases where they belong &#8211; at the door." 

Klein, the book's author, said he is not surprised by the emotional response. 

Stated Klein: "Future historians will have to grapple with the fantastic phenomenon of the U.S. news media's having, as a class, almost completely abdicated their traditional responsibility when it comes to investigating Obama's background." 

Autographed! Get Aaron Klein's "The Manchurian President" at WND's Superstore.

"Despite an astonishingly radical first year in office," continued Klein, "which has awakened unprecedented voter outrage and caused Obama's popularity to plunge, the news media largely continue to ignore the reality of who Obama is, what he really stands for, and who influences him. 


'Manchurian President" being promoted in New York's Times Square



"I hope this book helps to rectify such obvious journalistic malpractice," he added.

On the Savage Nation radio program with Michael Savage, Klein explained the red flags about Obama were numerous, from his attendance in a radical Sunday School with links to Students for a Democratic Society to the extraordinary lengths to which he has gone to conceal his college transcripts. 

For example, Klein cited one of the first political speeches by Obama was at Occidental College, where the event came under the auspices of a group with links to leftist radical Tom Hayden. 

That "extremism," said Klein, now has been installed in the operating procedures at the White House. 

Savage asked how such radical elements can be pushed forward in America, and Klein explained it is because the media is failing to look into what "obviously has been the most radical year in American politics ever." 

Sean Hannity, on his Fox News show, said just the title of the book "is going to make liberals' heads explode." 

"The Manchurian President" charges Obama has deep ties to an anti-American extremist nexus that has been instrumental not only in building his political career but in crafting current White House policy. 

The book seeks to expose an extremist coalition of communists, socialists and other radicals working both inside and outside the administration to draft and advance current White House policy goals. 

"The Manchurian President" contains potentially explosive information not only about President Obama but also concerning other officials in the White House, including top czars and senior advisers Valerie Jarrett and David Axelrod. 

The book also includes an extensive investigation into Obama's own background. The work uncovers, among many other things, Obama's early years, including his previously overlooked early childhood ties to a radical, far-left church. The book provides copious new details about Obama's deep ties to the unrepentant Weatherman Underground terrorist group founder William Ayers and about the president's boyhood years in Indonesia, the world's most populous Muslim nation. 

Of all Obama's radical associates from the past, few received more attention or were as shocking as his connection to Ayers. The book uncovers for the first time where and how Obama first met Ayers &#8211; and it is much earlier than previously believed. 










Kinda interesting that the left in the media are falling all over themselves to publically diss the new book. My question. If it is so over the top, why bother even commenting on it??? IDK...........wtf????

If you're a conservative, *this book is a must read*, if only from the perspecitve that it provides the reader with tons of material to load up on when you are out and about trying to educate the hopelessly duped about the pronounced level of radical that this president is...........

Anyway.........like I said, unless you are amongst the hopelessly duped, its a must read................and make no mistake, all the left k00ks on this board march in lock step to the philosophies of all of Obama's radical associations.


----------



## Truthmatters

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

what a load of dog shit.

You would buy anything if it claimed bad things about your "Antichrist Obama".

Its Mina airport and white water all over.

Lots of bullshit and lies that never amount to one shred of evidence.


----------



## skookerasbil

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> what a load of dog shit.
> 
> You would buy anything if it claimed bad things about your "Antichrist Obama".
> 
> Its Mina airport and white water all over.
> 
> Lots of bullshit and lies that never amount to one shred of evidence.








lol...........kinda stings there s0n, huh????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G.T.

How boring is it for you to read a book full of shit you already feel and believe?


----------



## California Girl

Do we need three threads on this book? Were two not one too many?


----------



## skookerasbil

Curious people checking in on this thread...........watch the rampage by the k00ks to get in here and disparge the evidence.

Lets just say for arguments sake that 50% of the stuff is bs...........still leaves this president as BY FAR........the most fringe of any to ever hold the executive office of America.


----------



## G.T.

skookerasbil said:


> Curious people checking in on this thread...........watch the rampage by the k00ks to get in here and disparge the evidence.
> 
> Lets just say for arguments sake that 50% of the stuff is bs...........still leaves this president as BY FAR........the most fringe of any to ever hold the executive office of America.



I'd say the tirades you produce on a daily basis regarding "what the other side is! and does! how they think!"

make you seem the ko0k.............s0n


----------



## Truthmatters

Jesus christ dude the guy is a birther and the chick is a right wing hack.

Grow up!

this is nothing but bullshit.


----------



## skookerasbil

lmao............like I said.

Thread has been up for about 2 minutes and already, the k00ks are flipping out!!!


----------



## G.T.

skookerasbil said:


> lmao............like I said.
> 
> Thread has been up for about 2 minutes and already, the k00ks are flipping out!!!



yaahhhh! totally flippin bauss!! gnarle! you are soo the man! /corny.


----------



## skookerasbil

Truthmatters said:


> Jesus christ dude the guy is a birther and the chick is a right wing hack.
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> this is nothing but bullshit.








s0n.............

15,000 fcukking posts!!! HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.............s0n..............you must stay up night and day on this site to take it upon yourself to lay the propaganda thick and heavy on every thread.

But Im sure your sentiments are not at all hyper-partisan!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

almost forgot.............here's the cover. 








Should be pretty easy to find in the NEW NON-FICTION section...........IF you can get a copy!!!


----------



## Truthmatters

The author thinks Obama was born outside the US.

Hes a nutter who buys lies in the face of overwhelming evidence.

Hes bat shit crazy just like Glen Beck.

Have fun trying to recreate White Water and Mina Airport but dont expect any sane person to buy this trash.


----------



## rightwinger

LOL....It is much easier to stomach Skooks threads when you have him on ignore

I have yet to see one of his threads initiate any intelligent debate


----------



## HUGGY

skookerasbil said:


> almost forgot.............here's the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be pretty easy to find in the NEW NON-FICTION section...........IF you can get a copy!!!



Has your shrink gone public?  I smell money in an investment opportunity!!!


----------



## nraforlife

This book is on my List to be purchased this weekend. I have been amusing myself this a.m. reading the incoherent, hate filled, venom sprewing 'reviews' written by lunatic progressives at Amazon.com regarding the book. They all but call for the author to be murdered and the book has not even been out long enough for most of them to have purchased a copy, read it and done anything to vet its ruth or falsehood. It is enough that the 'word on the street' is that this book is critical of The One and like those who malign Muhammad (peace be unto his name) the author must pay the extreme penalty.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

skookerasbil said:


> Book has taken off like a rocket ship.........


....Or, *more* like a *flushed-turd!!!*







> *"....ridiculous crap....."*​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> Lots of bullshit and lies that never amount to one shred of evidence.


....More-commonly-referred-to as *FAUX Noise* _talking-points_.​


----------



## rdean

Autographed! Get Aaron Klein's "The Manchurian President" at WND's Superstore.







Thought "SPAM" was against the rules.

Which reminds me, I have some old stereo equipment and a used car I would like to unload, er, "sell".


----------



## nraforlife

Mr. Shaman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Book has taken off like a rocket ship.........
> 
> 
> 
> ....Or, *more* like a *flushed-turd!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"....ridiculous crap....."*​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeppers 'reviewers' Who sound just like this cretin


----------



## RadiomanATL

Here is the peer review:



> "Ridiculous crap," retorted John Oswald, news editor for the New York Daily News.
> 
> "Never, ever contact me again," wrote Time Magazine senior writer Jeffrey Kluger.
> 
> Newsweek deputy editor Rana Foroohar quipped, "This is sensational rubbish that is of no interest to any legitimate publication."
> 
> "Absolute crap," replied Evelyn Leopold, a Huffington Post contributor who served for 17 years as U.N. bureau chief for Reuters until recently.
> 
> Nancy Gibbs, editor-at-large for Newsweek, fired, "Remove me from your list."
> 
> David Knowles, AOL's political writer, responded, "seriously, get a life."
> 
> Ben Wyskida, publicity director for The Nation, claimed Klein's book is "so offensive" and "so far afield."


----------



## skookerasbil

'The Manchurian President' hits No. 1 on Amazon!
Aaron Klein's explosive Obama exposé at top spot on non-fiction list

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted: May 06, 2010
8:32 am Eastern

*© 2010 WorldNetDaily 

WASHINGTON &#8211; Aaron Klein's exposé of Barack Obama's notorious connections with extremists and America-haters has skyrocketed to No. 1 on the non-fiction list at Amazon.com and is now No. 5 on the overall best-seller's list.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooops!!!!!!*







Ridiculous..............but only to the hyperpartisan lefty k00ks.


C'mon s0ns.............it is what it is. All you fringe radicals embrace hate-America types like Ayers, Alinski and Reverend Wright. Like the 21%ers in America, they want this bastardized government control of everything and death to capitalism. This administration continues to try to promote this fake mainstream ideology. Why the fcukk do you think that Van Jones ass was outed in a heartbeat when he was exposed?? Why do you think independents have left this president in droves?


Again.........for the curious non-politically affiliated board members checking into this thread, if you go back to the first post and see the entries highlighted in blue...........they are ALL substantiated FACTS and are indisputable. The country at large needs to know about where this radical president intends to take America = to a place embraced only by the people who truly loath ALL the traditions that made this country great. President Obama holds a deep disdain for the constitution of the United States, as do ALL of the people he associated with since he was a teenager. His adminsitration is JAMMED with radical views as are ALL his czars. Check it out. It is documented up the ying-yang for those who still are giving him the benefit of the doubt. And for the record...........Im no "truther" and never have been. Those people are k00ks as much as the extreme lefties on this board........many of whom have posted hysterical ( and highly agitated ) posts on this thread..........

Of course they dont want Americans to know about the real Obama...........


----------



## masquerade

MERGE!

We need a merge here please!

( see Media for further details )


----------



## skookerasbil

October 10, 2008 
*A Question of Barack Obama's Character*
By Charles Krauthammer

WASHINGTON -- Convicted felon Tony Rezko. Unrepentant terrorist Bill Ayers. And the race-baiting Rev. Jeremiah Wright. It is hard to think of any presidential candidate before Barack Obama sporting associations with three more execrable characters. Yet let the McCain campaign raise the issue, and the mainstream media begin fulminating about dirty campaigning tinged with racism and McCarthyite guilt by association.

But associations are important. They provide a significant insight into character. They are particularly relevant in relation to a potential president as new, unknown, opaque and self-contained as Obama. With the economy overshadowing everything, it may be too late politically to be raising this issue. But that does not make it, as conventional wisdom holds, in any way illegitimate.

 McCain has only himself to blame for the bad timing. He should months ago have begun challenging Obama's associations, before the economic meltdown allowed the Obama campaign (and the mainstream media, which is to say the same thing) to dismiss the charges as an act of desperation by the trailing candidate.

McCain had his chance back in April when the North Carolina Republican Party ran a gubernatorial campaign ad that included the linking of Obama with Jeremiah Wright. The ad was duly denounced by The New York Times and other deep thinkers as racist. 

This was patently absurd. Racism is treating people differently and invidiously on the basis of race. Had any white presidential candidate had a close 20-year association with a white preacher overtly spreading race hatred from the pulpit, that candidate would have been not just universally denounced and deemed unfit for office but written out of polite society entirely.

Nonetheless, John McCain in his infinite wisdom, and with his overflowing sense of personal rectitude, joined the braying mob in denouncing that perfectly legitimate ad, saying it had no place in any campaign. In doing so, McCain unilaterally disarmed himself, rendering off-limits Obama's associations, an issue that even Hillary Clinton addressed more than once. 

Obama's political career was launched with Ayers giving him a fundraiser in his living room. If a Republican candidate had launched his political career at the home of an abortion-clinic bomber -- even a repentant one -- he would not have been able to run for dogcatcher in Podunk. And Ayers shows no remorse. His only regret is that he "didn't do enough."

Why are these associations important? Do I think Obama is as corrupt as Rezko? Or shares Wright's angry racism or Ayers' unreconstructed 1960s radicalism? 

No. But that does not make these associations irrelevant. They tell us two important things about Obama.

First, his cynicism and ruthlessness. He found these men useful, and use them he did. Would you attend a church whose pastor was spreading racial animosity from the pulpit? Would you even shake hands with -- let alone serve on two boards with -- an unrepentant terrorist, whether he bombed U.S. military installations or abortion clinics?

Most Americans would not, on the grounds of sheer indecency. Yet Obama did, if not out of conviction then out of expediency. He was a young man on the make, an unknown outsider working his way into Chicago politics. He played the game with everyone, without qualms and with obvious success.

Obama is not the first politician to rise through a corrupt political machine. But he is one of the rare few to then have the audacity to present himself as a transcendent healer, hovering above and bringing redemption to the "old politics" -- of the kind he had enthusiastically embraced in Chicago in the service of his own ambition. 

Second, and even more disturbing than the cynicism, is the window these associations give on Obama's core beliefs. He doesn't share Rev. Wright's poisonous views of race nor Ayers' views, past and present, about the evil that is American society. But Obama clearly did not consider these views beyond the pale. For many years he swam easily and without protest in that fetid pond. 

Until now. Today, on the threshold of the presidency, Obama concedes the odiousness of these associations, which is why he has severed them. But for the years in which he sat in Wright's pews and shared common purpose on boards with Ayers, Obama considered them a legitimate, indeed unremarkable, part of social discourse. 

Do you? Obama is a man of first-class intellect and first-class temperament. But his character remains highly suspect. There is a difference between temperament and character. Equanimity is a virtue. Tolerance of the obscene is not.



RealClearPolitics - Articles - A Question of Barack Obama's Character



Another narrative on Obama here, which of course will enrage the k00ks. But it is what it is and no reasonable person can take issue with any of what Krauthammer discusses above. All one has to do is go back and review the stark differences between what Obama campaigned upon and how he has governed since = far, far more liberal than any president that has ever held the office.


----------



## masquerade

Media Neutrality And Open-Mindedness

_People like these representatives of the dying, dinosaur media have no interest in actual facts, documented research, truth-seeking or even free and open debate about the issues of the day. 

They seek only to be gatekeepers. They seek positions of privilege that permit them to set the agenda for the national dialogue. They're not even interested in a good story! _


----------



## skookerasbil

Remember this back last summer? The Cambridge Mass. incident with the cop and the black professor?

What was Obama's knee jerk reaction????








Remember that?


Tell me that reaction wasnt DIRECTLY attributable of a long held ideology??? And many Americas thought exactly the same way given the tank in his poll #'s the week after.......


Curious how a few weeks later, Van Jones was dumped in a most uncerimonious manner by the administration................


----------



## Gatekeeper

California Girl said:


> Do we need three threads on this book? Were two not one too many?



Yes, so many threads about the same subject, like being in a 'house of mirrors'. Speaking for myself, I now try to look through the threads prior to posting what I think might be an interesting story, just in case it may be a duplicate. I may not always prevent creating a 'dupe' myself, but at least I try scanning this stuff first.

In the case of these 'dupes', can they be merged without too much aggrevation, into one thread? Just askin........


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Jesus christ dude the guy is a birther and the chick is a right wing hack.
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> this is nothing but bullshit.



What 'chick'?


----------



## skookerasbil

Gatekeeper said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need three threads on this book? Were two not one too many?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, so many threads about the same subject, like being in a 'house of mirrors'. Speaking for myself, I now try to look through the threads prior to posting what I think might be an interesting story, just in case it may be a duplicate. I may not always prevent creating a 'dupe' myself, but at least I try scanning this stuff first.
> 
> In the case of these 'dupes', can they be merged without too much aggrevation, into one thread? Just askin........
Click to expand...



dont click on 'em s0n!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

but I digress.........................


*'The Manchurian President' hits No. 1 on Amazon!
Aaron Klein's explosive Obama exposé at top spot on non-fiction list*


----------



## RadiomanATL

Actually number 12 right now:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/ref=pd_ts_nav]Amazon.com Books Bestsellers: The most popular items on Amazon.com. Updated hourly.[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

Seriously, do we need to have big colored text to make a point? Personally, I find that anyone - no matter what their political views - comes across as a fucking idiot when they 

USE BIG COLORED TEXT.

It just pisses people off.... which might be the point but if it is...

IT'S A REALLY STUPID FUCKING POINT.


----------



## skookerasbil

California Girl said:


> Seriously, do we need to have big colored text to make a point? Personally, I find that anyone - no matter what their political views - comes across as a fucking idiot when they
> 
> USE BIG COLORED TEXT.
> 
> It just pisses people off.... which might be the point but if it is...
> 
> IT'S A REALLY STUPID FUCKING POINT.





sweetie.........you spend waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on these boards by any reasonable standard. THATS the problem................not the size of my



*font*



c'mon........11,000 posts in a few months. Time to take a gandor away from politics for awhile. Trust me..............you can thank me later. Try a photography club or something. Its just not healthy to spend like 15 hours a day on ONE FCUKKING FORUM!!!


----------



## California Girl

skookerasbil said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, do we need to have big colored text to make a point? Personally, I find that anyone - no matter what their political views - comes across as a fucking idiot when they
> 
> USE BIG COLORED TEXT.
> 
> It just pisses people off.... which might be the point but if it is...
> 
> IT'S A REALLY STUPID FUCKING POINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetie.........you spend waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on these boards by any reasonable standard. THATS the problem................not the size of my
> 
> 
> 
> *font*
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon........11,000 posts in a few months. Time to take a gandor away from politics for awhile. Trust me..............you can thank me later. Try a photography club or something. Its just not healthy to spend like 15 hours a day on ONE FCUKKING FORUM!!!
Click to expand...


Respectfully, mind your own business about how I spend my time. 

I dislike the stupid point scoring from either side. It is moronic. And.... more importantly, any decent point about the book is lost in your moronic partisanship. Just sayin.


----------



## RadiomanATL

California Girl said:


> any decent point about the book is lost in your moronic partisanship. Just sayin.




The only point of the book is to reinforce the assumptions and innuendo's that the loons have about Obama already.


----------



## California Girl

Coyote said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're going to be waiting a very long time CG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's anything that is not provable, Obama can - and should - sue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very difficult for a public figure to prove these things and the resulting publicity only helps the writer.  There are something like 300 Bush-bashing books put out during his presidency and no lawsuits.  I'm sure many of them are like this book: guilt by association.
Click to expand...


The difference, Coy, is that during Bush's campaign, the media dug into every aspect of his life. As they have done with every other candidate.... except Obama. That, in itself, is what deepens suspicion about him. The media refused to run anything detrimental to Obama. He was, in my view, the most under investigated candidate in history.


----------



## nraforlife

boedicca said:


> ..............grok ...................



Robert Heinlein fan?


----------



## nraforlife

Si modo said:


> ...............................
> (This is the reason I think the birthers are off of the wall.)



You assume no corruption and full competence at the CIA & FBI. A dangerous assumption.


----------



## MaggieMae

skookerasbil said:
			
		

> Of course they dont want Americans to know about the real Obama...........



There were numerous books about the "real" Clinton, the "real" W, all "real" <wink wink> accounts of those presidents, the "real" Hillary Clinton, yet the bevy of such books hitting the "Best Seller's List" hardly dented their reputations. A "real" book about Obama surely shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone. After all, anyone could just read the campaign websites which tried to trash him before he ever got elected and plagiarize from those.


----------



## MaggieMae

Gatekeeper said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need three threads on this book? Were two not one too many?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, so many threads about the same subject, like being in a 'house of mirrors'. Speaking for myself, I now try to look through the threads prior to posting what I think might be an interesting story, just in case it may be a duplicate. I may not always prevent creating a 'dupe' myself, but at least I try scanning this stuff first.
> 
> In the case of these 'dupes', can they be merged without too much aggrevation, into one thread? Just askin........
Click to expand...


And they'll all say the same thing, by the same groupthink participants. Items such as this draw the Obama haters out of the woodwork. What else is new?


----------



## MaggieMae

skookerasbil said:


> but I digress.........................
> 
> 
> *'The Manchurian President' hits No. 1 on Amazon!
> Aaron Klein's explosive Obama exposé at top spot on non-fiction list*



LARGE FONT makes it more real for you? Grow up, *sOn...*


----------



## HUGGY

California Girl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there's anything that is not provable, Obama can - and should - sue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very difficult for a public figure to prove these things and the resulting publicity only helps the writer.  There are something like 300 Bush-bashing books put out during his presidency and no lawsuits.  I'm sure many of them are like this book: guilt by association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference, Coy, is that during Bush's campaign, *the media dug into every aspect of his life. As they have done with every other candidate*.... except Obama. That, in itself, is what deepens suspicion about him. The media refused to run anything detrimental to Obama. He was, in my view, the most under investigated candidate in history.
Click to expand...


Not exactly...When CBS did a piece on Bush's military service and the Texas judge that pulled his ass out of the fire...Dan Rather was blasted as a liar  ad nauseum..

The blowback and attack was way off the charts.

The story was true but Rather screwed up by not nailing down his sources.

The "supposed "forged document" wasn't forged at all ..it was suppied by GOP sources to subvert an actual discrepency in Bush's background.

Please stop trying to sweep Bush/Rove dirty tricks under the rug.

It may be in the past but it is not forgotten...you don't get to rewrite what happened.


----------



## MaggieMae

California Girl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there's anything that is not provable, Obama can - and should - sue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very difficult for a public figure to prove these things and the resulting publicity only helps the writer.  There are something like 300 Bush-bashing books put out during his presidency and no lawsuits.  I'm sure many of them are like this book: guilt by association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference, Coy, is that during Bush's campaign, the media dug into every aspect of his life. As they have done with every other candidate.... except Obama. That, in itself, is what deepens suspicion about him. The media refused to run anything detrimental to Obama. He was, in my view, the most under investigated candidate in history.
Click to expand...


You can't be serious. FoxNews, The Wall Street Journal, the myriad weekly conservative magazines ALL ran everything they could come up with that was "detrimental" to Obama. That MSM (other than those) didn't print every viral "news" item that hit the Internet 24/7 hardly means they were intentionally ignoring any* provable *truths about him. And then there are the numerous websites from which many people quote. These are only a few, and doesn't include Internet news outlets such as NewsMax, WorldNetDaily, DrudgeReport, FreeRepublic, etc.:

AntiObama.net 
AgainstObama.com 
AudacityOfHypocrisy.com 
DontVoteObama.net 
DrNObama.com 
ExposeObama.com 
InvestigateBarackObama.blogspot.com 
JewsAgainstObama.com 
JustSayNoDeal.com 
MeetBarackObama.com 
No-bama.blogspot.com 
NobamaNetwork.com 
NobamaZone.com 
NoExperienceNoChange.org 
NoQuarterUSA.net 
Obama-Exposed.blogspot.com 
ObamaBlog08.com 
Obama-Wire.com 
Obamaism.Blogspot.com 
ObamaNation.com 
ObamaTruth.org 
ObamaWho.wordpress.com 
ObamaWTF.blogspot.com 
Obamology.blogspot.com 
SavagePolitics.com 
SlickBarry.com 
Stop-Obama.org 
TheRealBarackObama.wordpress.com 
TopShelf51.wordpress.com


----------



## California Girl

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very difficult for a public figure to prove these things and the resulting publicity only helps the writer.  There are something like 300 Bush-bashing books put out during his presidency and no lawsuits.  I'm sure many of them are like this book: guilt by association.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference, Coy, is that during Bush's campaign, the media dug into every aspect of his life. As they have done with every other candidate.... except Obama. That, in itself, is what deepens suspicion about him. The media refused to run anything detrimental to Obama. He was, in my view, the most under investigated candidate in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't be serious. FoxNews, The Wall Street Journal, the myriad weekly conservative magazines ALL ran everything they could come up with that was "detrimental" to Obama. That MSM (other than those) didn't print every viral "news" item that hit the Internet 24/7 hardly means they were intentionally ignoring any* provable *truths about him. And then there are the numerous websites from which many people quote. These are only a few, and doesn't include Internet news outlets such as NewsMax, WorldNetDaily, DrudgeReport, FreeRepublic, etc.:
> 
> AntiObama.net
> AgainstObama.com
> AudacityOfHypocrisy.com
> DontVoteObama.net
> DrNObama.com
> ExposeObama.com
> InvestigateBarackObama.blogspot.com
> JewsAgainstObama.com
> JustSayNoDeal.com
> MeetBarackObama.com
> No-bama.blogspot.com
> NobamaNetwork.com
> NobamaZone.com
> NoExperienceNoChange.org
> NoQuarterUSA.net
> Obama-Exposed.blogspot.com
> ObamaBlog08.com
> Obama-Wire.com
> Obamaism.Blogspot.com
> ObamaNation.com
> ObamaTruth.org
> ObamaWho.wordpress.com
> ObamaWTF.blogspot.com
> Obamology.blogspot.com
> SavagePolitics.com
> SlickBarry.com
> Stop-Obama.org
> TheRealBarackObama.wordpress.com
> TopShelf51.wordpress.com
Click to expand...


Actually, according to independent media research groups, Fox broke absolutely even between criticism of Obama and McCain and absolutely even on positive stuff on Obama and McCain. They actually were the most 'fair and balanced'. I kid you not. That's a fact. 

The above are not MSM - they are crap internet sites and I don't count crap as 'media'. The MSM - Main Stream Media - failed it do it's job on Obama during the election. Like it or not, Mags, that's the facts. 

The book, which I have not read, may or may not be accurate.... I suspect it is a mixture of both - as are most of these books. 

It is entertaining as hell to see how the reviewers have reacted to it though. Personally, I think their behavior deserves examination.


----------



## California Girl

MaggieMae said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they dont want Americans to know about the real Obama...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were numerous books about the "real" Clinton, the "real" W, all "real" <wink wink> accounts of those presidents, the "real" Hillary Clinton, yet the bevy of such books hitting the "Best Seller's List" hardly dented their reputations. A "real" book about Obama surely shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone. After all, anyone could just read the campaign websites which tried to trash him before he ever got elected and plagiarize from those.
Click to expand...


Generally, I have little tolerance for these 'tell alls'. They usually end up as a 'tell shit'. And I really don't need any more shit.


----------



## masquerade

With the background that Obama has, if he were white, or a conservative, the media would not have let any aspect of his past remain a secret.  They would have dug deep and extensively.  Like they did with Palin. In no way would he be POTUS right now.

I am doing everything I can to promote this new book.  Between here and my Facebook, work and email, I'm getting the word out.  In fact, in two-weeks time I will be joining a multitude of family and friends for the Walk For Cancer.  Our t-shirts were designed by my family member who is a cancer survivor.  Just this morning I decided to decorate the back and yup, you guessed it .... I'm advertising the book.


----------



## HUGGY

masquerade said:


> With the background that Obama has, if he were white, or a conservative, the media would not have let any aspect of his past remain a secret.  They would have dug deep and extensively.  Like they did with Palin. In no way would he be POTUS right now.
> 
> I am doing everything I can to promote this new book.  Between here and my Facebook, work and email, I'm getting the word out.  In fact, in two-weeks time I will be joining a multitude of family and friends for the Walk For Cancer.  Our t-shirts were designed by my family member who is a cancer survivor.  Just this morning I decided to decorate the back and yup, you guessed it .... I'm advertising the book.



Which speaks highly of Obamas support of the free speach.  If I wuz prez...  You lying sacks of shit would have "accidents"...


----------



## MaggieMae

masquerade said:


> With the background that Obama has, if he were white, or a conservative, the media would not have let any aspect of his past remain a secret.  They would have dug deep and extensively.  Like they did with Palin. In no way would he be POTUS right now.
> 
> I am doing everything I can to promote this new book.  Between here and my Facebook, work and email, I'm getting the word out.  In fact, in two-weeks time I will be joining a multitude of family and friends for the Walk For Cancer.  Our t-shirts were designed by my family member who is a cancer survivor.  Just this morning I decided to decorate the back and yup, you guessed it .... I'm advertising the book.



Well aren't you special. Do you have a regular job too? And I really wouldn't expect that every cancer survivor you meet along your trek will appreciate your political bias, so good luck with that. Maybe one or two of them will have survived quite well to the point where they have the strength to slap you around a little.


----------



## masquerade

MaggieMae said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the background that Obama has, if he were white, or a conservative, the media would not have let any aspect of his past remain a secret.  They would have dug deep and extensively.  Like they did with Palin. In no way would he be POTUS right now.
> 
> I am doing everything I can to promote this new book.  Between here and my Facebook, work and email, I'm getting the word out.  In fact, in two-weeks time I will be joining a multitude of family and friends for the Walk For Cancer.  Our t-shirts were designed by my family member who is a cancer survivor.  Just this morning I decided to decorate the back and yup, you guessed it .... I'm advertising the book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't you special. Do you have a regular job too? And I really wouldn't expect that every cancer survivor you meet along your trek will appreciate your political bias, so good luck with that. Maybe one or two of them will have survived quite well to the point where they have the strength to slap you around a little.
Click to expand...




Yes, I am special.


----------



## MaggieMae

Gulf oil spill: "Obama's Katrina"
H1N1 flu: "Obama's Katrina"
Fort Hood shootings: "Obama's Katrina"
Kentuckys March ice storms: "Obama's Katrina"
Haiti earthquake: "Obama's Katrina"
GM bankruptcy: "Obama's Katrina"
Christmas Day underwear bomber: "Obama's Katrina"
Housing policies in Chicago : "Obama's Katrina"
Vatican sex-abuse scandal: "Obama's Katrina"
Boston waterpipe break: "Obama's Katrina"
Attempted Times Square car bombing: "Obama's Katrina"
Another Brett Favre comeback: "Obama's Katrina"
Eleven dead as record flooding engulfs Tennessee. AKA Obama's Katrina

So I guess with an entire book "investigating" Obama's past, idiopathy demonstrated by the new class of conservatives will have come full circle. I can't wait for Sarah Palin to take the oath of office. Karma, baby, karma.


----------



## HUGGY

masquerade said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the background that Obama has, if he were white, or a conservative, the media would not have let any aspect of his past remain a secret.  They would have dug deep and extensively.  Like they did with Palin. In no way would he be POTUS right now.
> 
> I am doing everything I can to promote this new book.  Between here and my Facebook, work and email, I'm getting the word out.  In fact, in two-weeks time I will be joining a multitude of family and friends for the Walk For Cancer.  Our t-shirts were designed by my family member who is a cancer survivor.  Just this morning I decided to decorate the back and yup, you guessed it .... I'm advertising the book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't you special. Do you have a regular job too? And I really wouldn't expect that every cancer survivor you meet along your trek will appreciate your political bias, so good luck with that. Maybe one or two of them will have survived quite well to the point where they have the strength to slap you around a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, I am special*.
Click to expand...


A special kinda stupid!


----------



## masquerade

HUGGY said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't you special. Do you have a regular job too? And I really wouldn't expect that every cancer survivor you meet along your trek will appreciate your political bias, so good luck with that. Maybe one or two of them will have survived quite well to the point where they have the strength to slap you around a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, I am special*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A special kinda stupid!
Click to expand...

Oooooohh ... that one hurt, coming from someone like you HUGGY.


----------



## HUGGY

masquerade said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, I am special*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A special kinda stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooohh ... that one hurt, coming from someone like you HUGGY.
Click to expand...


That is why I am here...to serve you the best I can..


----------



## Sherry

I was talking to my favorite uncle, who is an Obama supporter and Chicago union boss, and he asked if I was going to read the book and went on a mini rampage about it. I was like whatever. I worship him when he's not trying to discuss politics, and even then I still adore him. He's determined to try and make me see the liberal light.


----------



## Coyote

Sherry said:


> I was talking to my favorite uncle, who is an Obama supporter and Chicago union boss, and he asked if I was going to read the book and went on a mini rampage about it. I was like whatever. I worship him when he's not trying to discuss politics, and even then I still adore him. He's determined to try and make me see the liberal light.




There's good in the liberal light


----------



## MaggieMae

Sherry said:


> I was talking to my favorite uncle, who is an Obama supporter and Chicago union boss, and he asked if I was going to read the book and went on a mini rampage about it. I was like whatever. I worship him when he's not trying to discuss politics, and even then I still adore him. He's determined to try and make me see the liberal light.



I have a brother-in-law like that, only he tries to convince me that Rush Limbaugh is the greatest person since Ronald Reagan, Ann Coulter is the greatest author since Ayn Rand, and the next president should be John Boehner. When I asked him why not Sarah Palin, he decided we shouldn't discuss politics anymore.


----------



## HUGGY

MaggieMae said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to my favorite uncle, who is an Obama supporter and Chicago union boss, and he asked if I was going to read the book and went on a mini rampage about it. I was like whatever. I worship him when he's not trying to discuss politics, and even then I still adore him. He's determined to try and make me see the liberal light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brother-in-law like that, only he tries to convince me that Rush Limbaugh is the greatest person since Ronald Reagan, Ann Coulter is the greatest author since Ayn Rand, and the next president should be John Boehner. When I asked him why not Sarah Palin, he decided we shouldn't discuss politics anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## Granny

I have just got Manchurian President and took it with me for some weekend reading.  This book is absolutely eye-opening and frankly terrifying.  I've had to read this in small doses, close it up, and say, "Oh, my God!"  It's a very well documented book (I don't think I've ever seen so many end notes in anything I've ever read).  

When you start connecting all the dots between various organizations that appear to be on the surface just a "few nut cases with a cause," their boards of directors, the unions, ACORN, SEIU, and many more - it's absolutely mind blowing.  They're all interconnected and Obama is smack dab in the middle of the whole damned thing and has been for years and years.

It goes into so many things - I do want to check one thing out about John Paulson (of Goldman Sachs fame) - just out of curiosity.  The "financial crisis" that came down at the end of Bush's presidency it seems was actually a manufactured crisis that have our financial institutions pretty much in the shit can.  

Obama's administration is packed (no surprise) with Communists, Socialists and other extreme radicals.  Valarie Jarrett, Axelrod, Podesta, pretty much all the Czars - avowed Communists.  The book goes into detail about some of the real high up people, their backgrounds, their political affiliations, etc.  Their various "causes" are absolutely frightening - if you're smart enough you'll know that abortions have nothing to do with women's rights - but women were sold a bill of goods under the guise of women's rights.  We're talking about "green abortions" - mandatory abortions to keep down the gasses being poured into the environment via every breath we take: less people, less pollution.  Sterilizations particularly of people who are on welfare - and who are they?  Majority blacks and more recently Hispanics:  "Thanks for your votes, idiots.  You got us in power and your payback is sterilization."

Then there's the bit about the government owning our bodies (there are no individual rights) so your body parts can be harvested with or without your consent, dead or alive.  

I'm not even through reading the book.  It just goes on and on about all these various societal things that must be done in the best interest of the people - including the government assigning what your job will be.  It's like the USSR all over again.  It's a MUST READ book.


----------



## MaggieMae

All books of this sort read like gospel truth, even the damaging ones about George Bush and the Bush Family's ties to the Saudis and bin Laden. You come away having a genuine OMG cold sweat. _Until_ you realize that there is very little sourced material used to rely upon, and that most of the narrative comes from supposition and guesswork. 

I may buy it just to see how well sourced (footnoted) it is. 

I do know there's a lot in the book about Obama's ties to Bill Ayers, but I've always wondered why, if Ayers is supposed to have had such an influence on him (Ayers being anti-war and even saying he would "do it all again") that Obama has chosen to escalate the war in Afghanistan. One would think that if Ayers had such clout, Obama would have pulled out from Afghanistan and Iraq immediately. (That's the kind of incorrect assumption which is not based on reality that I always look for in this kind of book.)


----------



## Granny

MaggieMae said:


> All books of this sort read like gospel truth, even the damaging ones about George Bush and the Bush Family's ties to the Saudis and bin Laden. You come away having a genuine OMG cold sweat. _Until_ you realize that there is very little sourced material used to rely upon, and that most of the narrative comes from supposition and guesswork.
> 
> I may buy it just to see how well sourced (footnoted) it is.
> 
> I do know there's a lot in the book about Obama's ties to Bill Ayers, but I've always wondered why, if Ayers is supposed to have had such an influence on him (Ayers being anti-war and even saying he would "do it all again") that Obama has chosen to escalate the war in Afghanistan. One would think that if Ayers had such clout, Obama would have pulled out from Afghanistan and Iraq immediately. (That's the kind of incorrect assumption which is not based on reality that I always look for in this kind of book.)



It's well documented.  Some of the materials that are cited come directly from writings, papers, public records and/or books written by a particular person that set forth in his/her own words what their goals are and how they think these goals should be implemented via government mandate.


----------



## MaggieMae

Granny said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> All books of this sort read like gospel truth, even the damaging ones about George Bush and the Bush Family's ties to the Saudis and bin Laden. You come away having a genuine OMG cold sweat. _Until_ you realize that there is very little sourced material used to rely upon, and that most of the narrative comes from supposition and guesswork.
> 
> I may buy it just to see how well sourced (footnoted) it is.
> 
> I do know there's a lot in the book about Obama's ties to Bill Ayers, but I've always wondered why, if Ayers is supposed to have had such an influence on him (Ayers being anti-war and even saying he would "do it all again") that Obama has chosen to escalate the war in Afghanistan. One would think that if Ayers had such clout, Obama would have pulled out from Afghanistan and Iraq immediately. (That's the kind of incorrect assumption which is not based on reality that I always look for in this kind of book.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's well documented.  Some of the materials that are cited come directly from writings, papers, public records and/or books written by a particular person that set forth in his/her own words what their goals are and how they think these goals should be implemented via government mandate.
Click to expand...


While that may be true, I'm also guessing there are a LOT of passages taken out of context and when read standing alone can be damaging, but when read as a whole are not. There is a litany of such excerpts from Obama's first two books that still float around the Internet. Again, I'm not saying there isn't truth to a lot of what might be in The Manchurian President; I just think people need to realize they are reading a heavily biased account--just as the heavily biased books (and articles) about GWB--and OF COURSE the intent is to sway readers to believe it is *all* truth.


----------



## Granny

I was going to try to make a list of some things I learned from Manchurian President, but I checked out a website mentioned in the book - it does a better job than I could.

http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/


----------



## MaggieMae

Granny said:


> I was going to try to make a list of some things I learned from Manchurian President, but I checked out a website mentioned in the book - it does a better job than I could.
> 
> http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/



*^ Brought to you by
    David Horowitz Freedom Center*

So are you saying that's going to be a fair and balanced assessment? I don't even need to look.


----------



## Granny

I don't work for Fox News.  I don't have to be fair and balanced.  And I certainly don't feel any love and hugs for Barack Obama.


----------

